# who are you attracted to?



## musicislife (Sep 27, 2012)

To all ISFPs, which types are you most attracted to? 

I'm Very attracted to ESFJs, ENFJs, and ESFPs.


----------



## Fridays (Jul 12, 2012)

_ ( ( ( I'm not an ISFP but I can just tell you that I myself (ESFP) had a relationship with an ISFP...(for 2.5 years.)
__The relationship can only describe with the words:_
_*Creativity orgasm. *_:crazy:_

Haha!! ) ) )_


----------



## musicislife (Sep 27, 2012)

haha I can see that. I hear ESFPs are very sexual. ISFPs, at least me, are very sensual and passionate when it comes to intimacy


----------



## WOLFsanctuary (Sep 19, 2012)

musicislife said:


> To all ISFPs, which types are you most attracted to?
> 
> I'm Very attracted to *ESFJs*, ENFJs, and ESFPs.



I am attracted to ESFJs and ISFJs the most  My Enneagram types are 3s, 4s, 5s, 6s and 9s.

Honorable mentions- Type 8s and ISFPs ;-)

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## musicislife (Sep 27, 2012)

Yeah, ESFJs are my favorite too. I like a girl that lays it all out on the table, that's not afraid of expressing her feelings and opening up her heart. Where do you meet ESFJs, WOLFSanctuary?


----------



## WOLFsanctuary (Sep 19, 2012)

musicislife said:


> Yeah, ESFJs are my favorite too. I like a girl that lays it all out on the table, that's not afraid of expressing her feelings and opening up her heart. *Where do you meet ESFJs, WOLFSanctuary?*



Anywhere that volunteer work is needed would be a good start. Start with your church, animal shelters, hospitals, fundraising events and the Boys and Girls Club of America. Any organization that reaches out to people and/or promotes awareness. A neighborhood watch or even yard sales. Most people who sell or give to the less fortunate are SJs in general. Also in the teaching profession or training programs at work, they love to coach and mentor others. Just a great type to be  

When I was in high school, I knew a lot of cheerleaders that were actually ESFJs which is surprising I know. But they love putting people in great moods, so that actually makes sense.

Best Wishes


----------



## musicislife (Sep 27, 2012)

WOLFsanctuary said:


> Anywhere that volunteer work is needed would be a good start. Start with your church, animal shelters, hospitals, fundraising events and the Boys and Girls Club of America. Any organization that reaches out to people and/or promotes awareness. A neighborhood watch or even yard sales. Most people who sell or give to the less fortunate are SJs in general. Also in the teaching profession or training programs at work, they love to coach and mentor others. Just a great type to be
> 
> When I was in high school, I knew a lot of cheerleaders that were actually ESFJs which is surprising I know. But they love putting people in great moods, so that actually makes sense.
> 
> Best Wishes


Thanks! Finally someone gives me a great response. A lot of cheerleaders are ESFJs for sure. I will definitely try fundraisers and volunteering. Thanks! And success to you too!


----------



## WOLFsanctuary (Sep 19, 2012)

musicislife said:


> Thanks! Finally someone gives me a great response. A lot of cheerleaders are ESFJs for sure. I will definitely try fundraisers and volunteering. Thanks! And success to you too!


You're sweet  I'm sure that you won't have any problems at all ;-)


----------



## PhatVince (Sep 26, 2012)

I think I'm attracted to INTJ girls....help!!


----------



## Konigsberg (May 10, 2012)

PhatVince said:


> I think I'm attracted to INTJ girls....help!!


Get help indeed


Hmm now for real advice, NT girls are attracted to 'T' guys (especially ENXPs, I guess your type isn't very far from it) _so_ maybe, if you're in the right place at the right moment and say all the right things- _maybe_ getting an INTJ girl won't be that impossible.

Maybe :wink:


----------



## jdbullet23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hmm, is this only for ISFPs? Ah well, I'll put in my two cents anyway, especially since I've dated an ISFP girl before.

My X was an artist, and since I'm visually impaired and can't see visual art, she came up with the idea of using paint to make little tactile dots all over the pictures she drew so that I could feel what they looked like. I'll tell you what, I've never been closer to tears than when she gave me those on my birthday. That's the kind of stuff she did. So yes, I'd say I, as an ESTP, am attracted to ISFPs. They are probably the only introverts that I'm really able to see myself with.

But in general, I'd say that I'm mostly attracted to ENTPs or maybe even ENFPs. I'm pretty interested in conversation and interaction with the NT types. I can't see myself in a relationship with a J type since both of my parents are major J types, and they annoy the hell out of me. I definitely like a girl who can bring out the soft side in me, whatever type she might be. But I want a best friend as well as a lover, and ENTP girls kind of fit that mold, I guess.


----------



## musicislife (Sep 27, 2012)

wow, what a thoughtful girl! She is truly a magnificent person. Thanks for the input girl.


----------



## bsrk1 (Jul 18, 2012)

Any type where the girl is confident, nice but with a wild side, outgoing and not too dependent. in a perfect world this would be my future wife.


----------

